# O Fortuna (Carl Orff) - Mockup



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 3, 2016)

I was playing around with Storm Choir 2, and decided to do a short mockup of Carl Orff's 'O Fortuna', for fun


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 3, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## R.Cato (Feb 3, 2016)

Good job. The beginning is very impressive. Although for the quieter middle part I would recommend Wotan rather than StormChoir, which has a bit less vibrato and softer shorts.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## Suganthan (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice start and ending, I expected less dynamics at the middle ( :25 to :51)


----------



## Lex (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome! Whats the winds?


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 4, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Good job. The beginning is very impressive. Although for the quieter middle part I would recommend Wotan rather than StormChoir, which has a bit less vibrato and softer shorts.


Thanks!  I don't have Wotan, but good to know.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 4, 2016)

Lex said:


> Awesome! Whats the winds?


Cheers!  The winds are EWQL SO and some Sonokinetic's Minimal in there for atmosphere.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 4, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> Nice start and ending, I expected less dynamics at the middle ( :25 to :51)


Thank you  Yeah, I wanted that too, but this is the softest the choir can sing.


----------



## WorksAndExperiments (Feb 4, 2016)

Impressive work!


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 4, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> Nice start and ending, I expected less dynamics at the middle ( :25 to :51)


Me too. But yeah guess it was intentionally. , besides that: pretty cool.


----------



## Walid F. (Feb 4, 2016)

Really awesome!! :D Loving the woodwinds as well.

W.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks so much guys!  And thanks for listening!


----------



## PerryD (Feb 7, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## Gunvor (Feb 8, 2016)

I like what you have done with this piece. 

Keep it up!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 10, 2016)

Really killer.


----------



## Frankly-h (Feb 15, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 15, 2016)

There's simple nowhere to hide when doing a mockup of such a well know pieces in which everyone already has a preformed audio footprint of the piece in their head . As always , impressive work Daniel


----------



## kkproductions (Feb 20, 2016)

Bravo!


----------

